# tie out line, tracking lines, flat leather collar



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, I need to get a tie out line, a couple of tracking lines, and a flat leather collar for protection.

tie out line for long down and protection-how long and how wide?

tracking lines-how long and how wide?

flat leather collar for protection-how wide?

I don't want to buy the wrong things; I did not get a chance to ask specifics on these items. The collars did look about 2" and I was wondering if an 1 1/2 would still be OK?

Thanks.:help:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Normal agitation collars are 2 inches - I have some that are tapered to 1.5 inches and are much much easier to buckle!

Tie out line/long line/agitation line - I like 15 to 20 feet long - you really do NOT need a 33 foot long tracking line until you are much further along in training - I hardly ever use the full length tracking line....just the really versatile long line above...

Flat nylon causes burns - I highly recommend AGAINST it....though it is cheap and readily availble. I have - and sell - beeta. This is a synthetic - easy easy care, nice looking black generally...Depending on what you like - 1/2 or 5/8 inch seem to be the most popular widths.

If you want Amish made stuff - PM me....I can get them for you...

Lee


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

I go to fleet farm and buy bulk line and snaps and make my own verious length lines for different purposes - tabs, short leash, 20 ft. line, tracking line. I try to avoid handles, afraid of them getting caught on feet and tearing ACL... club member had this happen.


----------

